
Make Time-Wasting Sites Less Appealing by Switching Your Monitor to Greyscale - h34t
http://lifehacker.com/#!5770297/make-time+wasters-less-appealing-by-switching-your-monitor-to-greyscale
======
alextingle
Link just goes to the Lifehacker front page for me.

~~~
h34t
ugh. Sorry about that. I cannot stand their new site.

[http://lifehacker.com/#!5770297/make-time+wasters-less-
appea...](http://lifehacker.com/#!5770297/make-time+wasters-less-appealing-by-
switching-your-monitor-to-greyscale)

